# bunnies/pheasant



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Who's ready for next fri? I am been witing for this I think I get more excited about rabbit opener than deer.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Me too! Nothing like some good beagle music!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Only two of us come on guys!! Oh well more bunnie meat for me I think I'm gonna do amorning pheasant hunt then go for wabbits in the afternoon


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

I have said for years that the first Friday in November should be a state holiday! I used to get a group together for a pheasant hunt that day in the 90's, and looks like I am going to organize that again this year.

After that is is sweet, SWEET! Beagle music until February!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Its gonna be the same old song and dance for me! i will see more deer while rabbit hunting lol should i shoot the big rabbits with the antlers?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I took my son out last weekend for the youth season, it was good to hear, Beagles and Gunshots......and wabbit for dinner.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

yep morning will be spent sitting in the tree then switch to pheasant about 10 or 11 then after that go for some bunnies I'm getting giddy like a school girl


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

Locked and loaded for the hound music this weekend. The hounds are chomping at the bit.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone who is going to be running dogs mind if I tag along? Used to hunt with beagles with my grandpa and uncle and sure miss the beagle song. Anywhere within 40 miles or so of Kent would be fine with me.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I plan on running the hounds this weekend, I swear my beagles are getting depressed waiting on it to get here! I just don't know if i wanna risk taking the dogs out with all the bird hunters some of those guys get a little careless.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Huintinbull I will be with my cousin and we are using his lab for abird dog then just kickin the fences later for bunnies. i wish I had some hounds love to hunt over them and hear that sweet below


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'll be out on saturday. Figured some deer hunting till about 10 then bunny banging till the state game at 330, then curl up with a nice 6 pack on the couch. I have one seasoned hound and three 4 month old pups Im waiting to get a little more foot to take out with the veteran. Hopefully by christmas i'll have them out and running in the hunts.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Im ready for season to come in! i dont have beagles either so ill be one of the guys busting brush for a couple of bunnies.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll be waiting for a good snowfall before heading out for bunnies. Hopefully will have a deer :! in the freezer first. Like to track em down and shoot em up! Not into stompin on every briar patch. No beagle to hunt with so I just take my dad. He does okay, but he's a little slow and does too much cold trailin.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

any one looking to hunt with beagles i have a couple decent ones you supply the place i will bring the dogs pm me if interested


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am gona go to some state land that they dont stalk pheasents but i have seen 6 roosters out there this year squirrel hunting ..... i got 13 tails so far 10 red fox 3 gray ....its not too far from central oh too .... **** luck to all you out there post some pic for us !!!!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I am stoked got a new dog this year and had another one professionally trained gonna be a fun year for sure 
huntinbull you could pm me if you would like to hook up later in the year I live in ravenna and run dogs at west branch ladue and berlin also out at the grand river


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

Always up for new hunting buddies. I'm driving usually two hours away to AEP Lands to bunny hunt so if anyone has a safe-non-road farm to hunt just PM me. I've got the dog power for sure. Just stand back and let him do his thing.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Took my two hounds out this morning, behind my house. We usually get two or three Bunnies up back there, but this morning was a bust. Not one chase no bunnies kicked up nothing. We covered every square inch of brush i'm just shocked that we didn't get a one bunny out. Maybe the pair of Red Tail Hawks that's been living back here has them thinned out. I guess i'll have to give a couple public areas a try this afternoon or in the morning.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Was out Saturday from about 12 to 3. Had 5 good runs and decided to shoot 2 of them. Will hopefully be back at it again next time i'm home from school. The hounds did great. Ran 4 dogs and they did great very few break downs and pretty much constant running. Even had one dog retrieve both bunnies that were shot.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

goose egg for me too jumped one rooster and crippled him i mean he ju8st balled up in mid flight and then we never did find it i was p*ssed must have broke his wing then he ran?! jumped one rabbit no shot we need some colder temps and the rabbit hunting will be on


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Did some rabbit/squirrel and deer hunting at a local public hunting area. Saw 4 deer, but got no shot. Got one squirrel and saw one rabbit that I could have shot if I had a gun in my hand instead of a bow. Explored some new areas and may have found a good rabbit section! Going to head back there when the snow starts falling and maybe that rabbit won't be so lucky next time!


----------

